# What is the best exterior glue of bent laminations



## Arthouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been gluing bent lamnation for exterior use. I have used several titebond 11 , gorilla glue , and unibond 800. I used to use a two part resourseanol but can't seem to find it . Do anyone have any experience using an exterior glue of bent laminations that will last outside in Texas hot weather.


----------



## MARCquetry (Jun 2, 2011)

Arthouse,

I too live in Texas (Bryan/College Station area….Gig'Em) and have had very good luck using 2 part slow setting epoxies for bent lams both indoors and out. I prefer System 3 T-88 epoxy, but I would not hesitate to recommend the West System brand either. One hint that I would offer though…Epoxies need a little mechanical tooth to hold well in bent lams. Just make sure that all of the glue surfaces are somewhat rough before applying…you don't want to take them straight out of the planner to glue up. One other thing about the epoxies…they are fully tintable…if your project calls for that. Personally, I like to use "TransTints".

Hope that helps.

Good luck with the project.

Marc


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The best adhesive to use for exterior use is either a phenol formaldehyde or a resorcinol formaldehyde You can find these at a marine supply store. The following site will tell you everything you need to know about adhesive bonding. http://www.woodweb.com/Resources/wood_eng_handbook/Ch09.pdf


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

+1 for the resorcinol.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

West System Epoxy will do the trick. it is the best glue I have ever used. I built a hovercraft with it.
you will love it!...................Jim


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used both resorcinol and West Systems Epoxy. While both can be nasty to deal with, I prefer the epoxy. If the epoxy is going to be exposed directly to sunlight for a long time, a UV blocking finish should be used.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm using the West Systems G/Flex 650, for an exotic wood (Jatoba) outdoor bench - it comes highly recommended. Their customer service is top-notch.

The recommend cleaning the wood, post sanding, with Isoprophyl alcohol - this raises the grain slilghtly - and give the epoxy more wood fiber to adhere to. The 2-part systems require a bit more planning, they're thicker viscosity, and a longer open/working time.

They are costly, though.
MJCD


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Plastic Resin glue ,slow setting and dries hard.

http://www.amazon.com/00203-Weldwood-Plastic-Resin-1-Pound/dp/B001003J16


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*a1Jim,* but, on the package it says "Ideal for Interior wood application"...

... then it goes on to say it's great against water, rot, etc. (water is present the Interior? Bathroom & Kitchen, I guess… LOL)

I remember using that stuff way back when I made my 1st professional piece of furniture in the 9th grade of school!
... we just mixed a little water with it… used it… worked great… We didn't know there was any other kind of glue available in the early 1950's… It worked great!


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

You may want to check out Raka epoxys, they are just as good as West Systems and a lot cheaper cost wise. The 605 hardner is really good to use outside. Look at the Raka Epoxies website. I have used this epoxy for 15 yrs. and never had a problem with it.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

texas hot is not the problem…. (central to east) humidity is.. for that I would go read more about the resorcinol. In the west expansion and contraction with a dry heat is. urethane based glues may be the answer, or stucco!!


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

Waterproof Resorcinol Glue is designed to laminate structural wood beams, also provides durable bonds on a variety of porous and semi- porous materials such as wood, particleboard, leather, cork, concrete (cured) and crockery (unglazed).

Resorcinol Waterproof Glue is a high performance, two component adhesive designed to provide the strongest, most durable bonds in severe service application. Once cured, Resorcinol withstands continuous salt or fresh water immersion, outdoor exposure, tropical or sub zero temperatures.
I have used this successfully for exterior projects and liked it. there are several manufactures one being weldwood.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

As an Aggie and South Texas resident, I recommend West Systems Epoxy as well. I used to use this stuff to vacuum sheet Obechi veneer onto high performance RC sailplane airfoils/wings. When flying, we would have these things out under the Texas sun the entire day (at a time). Not only did the epoxy hold up, there was NO degradation in the performance characteristics of these planes at all. And I mean we pulled many Gs and high speed dives with these things.

I love West Systems Epoxy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Joe 
I used this glue on a exterior bent wood lamination 15 years ago and the piece of furniture I used it on is still in good order even after being out side all these years. Wow Joe I'm really impressed you were making professional furniture in the 9th grade. Very cool.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

For 'joeyinsouthaustin', more important than 'who is John Galt' is when in god's name is he going to show up - we need someone who will 'stop the engine of the world' so that we can re-start it.

MJCD


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

For 'mjcd' engine is stopped… we're all just hangin' up here in 'colorado'.. chimin' in on the internet. every one here is already re-startin it. 
Sorry… cant comment more.. ''bout to get on a high speed train to dallas, and the special metal blocks my wifi


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

If you use resorcinol, don't underclamp. It requires good fitting surfaces and high clamping pressure.
If you use epoxies, don't overclamp. There must be glue left in the joint. If it's a tight curve you're laminating a little thin 'glass cloth between pieces will do the trick. Rough surfaces can work too.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*a1Jim…*

I called it my 1st professional piece of furniture because:

*A bedside endtable: Mahogany, tapered legs, & drawer.*

*1. * I designed it and drew a mechanical drawing of it.

*2.* I made it in my first class on woodworking.

*3. * Made a slip with a chisel… I still have a slight scar at the tip of a finger.

*4. * It came out really good! I really liked it.

*5. * A few weeks later, a man looked at it, liked it and asked me if it was for Sale.

*6.* I was a little surprised & flustered… "You really want to BUY this?" I said…

*7.* He said yes… I'll give $20 for it… I thought about 20 seconds & said SOLD!

*8. * Was my First professionally made piece of furniture! LOL

LOL
I didn't know a rabbet from a butt joint… I just desgned it by the seat of my pants…


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Dagny, a commune in Colorado, and working hard on important things - only this is better than woodworking.

Shopwright - thanks for the insight on clamping. I'm a few days away from a massive glue-up, and am working with the West Systems epoxy. Some of my tenons might be considered loose, and I was thinking of purchasing West System's 'filler' - this may be overkill, though.

The comments with 'joeyinsouthaustin' refer to Ayn Rand's novel "Atlas Shrugged". While an overly-long novel, it's quite appropriate for current political & economic conditions. I'll refrain from further related comments.
MJCD


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*MJDC*, you don't want a filler. you want a thickener. See this blog.


----------



## Sgt374 (Apr 19, 2011)

You can get recorsinol glue here: http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/wppages/cascophen.php


----------

